#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-18
<coxn> holstein: yes?
<holstein> o/
<holstein> we were just discussing where some administrative positions were going
<holstein> and i was nominating you :)
<holstein> i think its all finally sorted out for the short term at least
<coxn> oh good
<coxn> anybody know this person? https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-V2h1JRG-39U/TiQznYyAWKI/AAAAAAAAABE/ojLnLX9X-Eg/s465-c-k/IMG_0099.jpg
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-07-14
<_marx_> geez all these years later and i still get ops
#ubuntu-us-nc 2017-07-20
<PortCity> Hello all
#ubuntu-us-nc 2017-07-22
<PortCityLinux> Hello all
